# General > Literature >  Armistice Day by the Caithness Violinist c.1940

## trinkie

Armistice Day


 They'll Never Come Home.
 By Caithness Violinist.  c.1940


 With hearts full of anguish and eyes full of tears,
 They stand in The Silence and roll back the years,
 Their sighs are ascending to Heaven's High Dome,
 Lamenting their boys, who will never come home.


 They sleep in the war fields o' Flanders and France,
 That played with us, sang with us , joined in our dance,
 Tis sad to remember, and hard to forget,
 Such cheery companions that most of us met.


 When their deeds are recorded on History's Page
 By the hands or the brain of some college bred sage,
 Of these soldiers and sailors and men from the Drome,
 Our children will hear of,  that never came home.


 Remember, remember,  with hearts most sincere,
 This day and this hour,  as to them we draw near,
 Wherever you are or wherever you roam,
 Spare a thought for the boys who will never come home !

----------


## Moira

Thank you Trinkie....

----------


## golach

Thank you Trinkie, another gem as usual.

----------


## Garnet

Gulp! Thanks again Trinkie, tears to me eyes again

----------

